# Bombeiros supporters card



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As there has been some previous discussion about this I thought some might like to know how to get a Bombeiros supporters card. 

The easy way is to print the phrase below then to go to your local Bombeiros and show it to them.

They should ask you for a fee of about E20 per year but I think this varies from area to area and in return, you get a card that gives you a discount on some of their services.

Personally I don't care about the discounts but it will be nice to be able to support my local Bombeiros.

The phrase is: 

"Olá,

Gostaria de saber o que é necessário para me inscrever como sócio da vossa associação de bombeiros, e qual o valor da quota?

Gostaria ainda de saber quais os benefícios que tenho enquanto sócio.
Obrigado."

Which means something like:

"Hello,

I want to register as a member of your association of firefighters, and what the cost?

I would also like to know what benefits I have as a partner.

Thank you."

Hope that's of help to some of us.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Reduced ambulance fees being one


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a quick update:

I've just been to my local Bombeiros and the minimum you need to pay is E10 but can pay more and if you give them a passport pic of yourself they'll also send you a photo ID card in the mail.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We also collect the polythene water bottle tops for them all helps


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I didn't know they took them but thanks for the tip


----------

